# envoi d'un courrier bloqué



## mbonabes (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
J'utilise un groupe de destinataires dans "Entourage" (une centaine d'adresses). Mais si une adresse est erronée, le message ne part pas. Je reçois ce message :
"5.1.1 Adresse d au moins un destinataire invalide. Invalid recipient. OFR204_418 [418]
Le courrier n'a pas pu être envoyé."
Comment savoir quelle est l'adresse erronée ?
Merci de me dire s'il ya une solution autre que d'adresser le courrier à chaque adresse séparément!


----------



## Aliboron (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



mbonabes a dit:


> Comment savoir quelle est l'adresse erronée ?


Une adresse erronée est une adresse mal rédigée. Une adresse qui comporterait par exemple un espace, ou qui n'aurait pas un nom de domaine correct (pas de .fr ou de .com, par exemple), bref, ça devrait pouvoir se voir à l'oeil. En saisissant (par glisser déposer) les adresses dans le champ de destinataires d'un message, sauf erreur, les adresses erronées sont signalées par une icône distincte (je ne me souviens plus précisément, je vérifierai ce soir).

Ceci dit, si tu as vraiment une centaine d'adresses, tu risques de te heurter à une autre limitation, les hébergeurs limitant fréquemment le nombre de destinataires (fréquemment autour d'une trentaine) par mesure de lutte anti-spam. Donc si tu fractionne ta liste de destinataires en quatre paquets de 25, par exemple, ça te facilitera les recherches...


----------



## mbonabes (12 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour la réponse.
Mais quand je dis erronée, je veux dire inexacte (mal communiquée de façon manuscrite, mal copiée, ou simplement n'existe plus (beaucoup de gens changent assez souvent d'adresse !)
Pourquoi "Entourage" bloque les autres adresses (celles qui sont exactes) ? On saurait repérer et éliminer les mauvaises... Alors que là, mon message reste dans ma boite d'envoi !
En ce qui concerne le nombre, le problème est le même avec de petites listes de diffusion (moins d'une dizaine).
Mbonabes


----------



## Aliboron (12 Janvier 2011)

mbonabes a dit:


> Mais quand je dis erronée, je veux dire inexacte (mal communiquée de façon manuscrite, mal copiée, ou simplement n'existe plus (beaucoup de gens changent assez souvent d'adresse !)


Non. S'il y a refus d'envoi, c'est qu'une (au moins) des adresses a une structure incorrecte. Si c'était une adresse fausse mais cohérente, le courrier partirait et tu recevrais (éventuellement) plus tard un message t'annonçant que le destinataire n'existe pas. 

Dans le cas présent, le message d'erreur indique clairement un problème dans la structure des adresses. Donc soit une (ou plusieurs) adresse(s) mal rédigée(s). Soit, puisqu'il y a utilisation d'un groupe, une incohérence dans le groupe (une ligne vide ? une ponctuation ?)

Pour vérifier, tu peux regarder dans le fichiers source (menu "Affichage" > "Source") puisque dans le message tel qu'il est, tu n'as probablement que le nom du groupe qui s'affiche




mbonabes a dit:


> Pourquoi "Entourage" bloque les autres adresses (celles qui sont exactes) ?


Parce qu'Entourage (comme n'importe quel autre logiciel de messagerie) ne fait qu'un seul envoi. La copie vers chacun des destinataires se fait plus loin, au niveau des serveurs. De chez toi ne part qu'un seul message avec tous les destinataires (comme tu peux d'ailleurs le voir ensuite dans la boîte des messages "Envoyés"). Entourage (comme n'importe quel autre logiciel de messagerie) fait une vérification avant l'envoi pour éviter que le message soit rejeté au niveau du serveur SMTP. 

Il est d'ailleurs possible qu'Entourage ne fasse que te restituer le message d'erreur que lui transmet le serveur qui peut refuser lui aussi de relayer le message après analyse (c'est le code OFR204_418 qui me fait penser à ça). Ce qui renvoie de toute façon au même remède : rechercher la cause de l'erreur dans les adresses. Précise éventuellement quel est ton hébergeur, quel serveur SMTP tu utilises pour l'envoi (on ne sait jamais).




mbonabes a dit:


> PEn ce qui concerne le nombre, le problème est le même avec de petites listes de diffusion (moins d'une dizaine).


Que veux-tu dire ? Que même en ayant réduit le nombre d'éléments dans un groupe tu as le même message d'erreur ? Si c'est bien ça, regarde de plus près où se cache le problème. Une astuce : ouvre ton groupe et clique sur le bouton "Trier la liste". Avec un peu de chance cela te permettra de voir un intrus...


[MàJ] Tous les fils qu'on peut trouver sur internet au sujet de cette erreur font (forcément) référence à un problème d'adresse mal rédigée, dans certains cas (Entourage 2008 ?) le message d'erreur 5.1.2 indique même qu'il peut s'agir d'un souci de ponctuation. J'ai trouvé un message dans lequel l'adresse erronée "avait l'air normale" (et a été isolée en redécoupant le groupe par petits paquets)...


----------



## michaps5 (28 Février 2014)

Merci d'avoir un peu éclairé ma lanterne, mais je rencontre fréquemment ce genre de problème aussi et je peste.... À quand un message qui nous dira quelle est l'adresse défectueuse ????


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2014)

michaps5 a dit:


> Merci d'avoir un peu éclairé ma lanterne, mais je rencontre fréquemment ce genre de problème aussi et je peste.... À quand un message qui nous dira quelle est l'adresse défectueuse ????


parce que c'est difficile voir impossible car le couac survient plus loin  hors Entourage ( expliqué par Francois)
ceci dit des tests  en tronconnant le groupe en petits groupes  permettent de cibler les coupables

par ailleurs gaffe avec le nombre
pour certains serveurs un envoi avec  plus de 10 -15 destinataires est un critère de spam potentiel 
(les services ne detaillent pas les critères pour justement empêcher qu'ils soient contournés par des spammeurs)


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2014)

Lorsque c'est Entourage lui-même qui détecte une adresse mal formée et qu'il refuse d'envoyer pour cette raison, il pourrait passer en rouge l'adresse en question pour aider à l'identifier et la corriger!

(quand l'erreur est détectée plus loin, hors d'entourage, on reçoit généralement un mail indiquant clairement pour quelle adresse le mail n'a pas pu être distribué et la raison de non distribution: adresse inconnue, boite pleine, expéditeur blacklisté par le serveur réceptionnaire...)


----------



## Aliboron (28 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Lorsque c'est Entourage lui-même qui détecte une adresse mal formée et qu'il refuse d'envoyer pour cette raison, il pourrait passer en rouge l'adresse en question pour aider à l'identifier et la corriger !


Quand Entourage détecte une adresse mal formée, il le signale (icône spécifique) comme c'est le cas de tous (ou du moins de la grande majorité) les logiciels de messagerie. C'est seulement dans le cas des "groupes" qu'il peut vraiment y avoir difficulté à identifier le "fautif" : une fois constitué (et on peut y mettre des contacts contrôlés mais aussi saisir en texte libre, voire par copier-coller) le groupe est traité comme un fichier plat, en quelque sorte. Donc, s'il y a une adresse incorrecte, elle peut passer inaperçue, surtout que ce genre de problème est habituellement soulevé par des gens qui recopient en bloc des paquets d'adresses sans rien contrôler... 

Ce n'est généralement pas l'application qui "refuse d'envoyer" un  message à cause d'une adresse erronée (faut pas toujours croire ce que  croient les utilisateurs). Les applications ne contrôlent pas la  validité des noms de domaine, par exemple (et dans un sens c'est  heureux) et ne bloquent pas d'envoi pour ce genre de motif. Le contrôle réel de la validité des adresses, c'est le serveur SMTP qui s'en charge puisque c'est là que le message est dupliqué et adressé à chacun des destinataires (quand c'est possible, justement).



r e m y a dit:


> (quand l'erreur est détectée plus loin, hors d'entourage, on reçoit généralement un mail indiquant clairement pour quelle adresse le mail n'a pas pu être distribué et la raison de non distribution: adresse inconnue, boite pleine, expéditeur blacklisté par le serveur réceptionnaire...)


Mmmm, pas forcément (ce serait trop beau). Mais, on en a justement un exemple ici (premier message de ce fil) puisqu'il y a retour d'un code d'erreur standard 5.1.1 (en fait un "sous-ensemble" du code retour SMTP 550, généré par le serveur) Qu'Entourage ne fait que relayer : _"5.1.1 Adresse d'au moins un destinataire invalide. Invalid recipient. OFR204_418 [418]"_ Le serveur SMTP peut se contenter de retourner un code d'erreur...

Après ça, quand le rejet se matérialise par l'envoi d'un message (ce qui est déjà une étape postérieure, car cela suppose que le message a été accepté par le serveur SMTP, mais que c'est ensuite que certains des messages dupliqués ont été rejetés), normalement on devrait trouver la liste des adresses qui posent problème. Mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas et, quand indications il y a, ce n'est pas toujours clairement compris par celui qui reçoit le message d'erreur, il faut bien le dire (souvent, il est tétanisé par le message d'erreur et cherche déjà quels sont les virus ou pirates qui s'en prennent à son ordinateur).


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2014)

et il arrive aussi qu'on recoive un message d'erreur(  genre delivery failure) mais qu'on ne le voit pas car ....mis dans spam

ca vient du fait que beaucoup de spammers essayant de  faire passer  des messages pour des  "veridiques" utilisent  ce genre de titre qui "font vrai"
et parfois un filtre met  ce genre de messages ( tous,  les spams et les authentiques) dans le même sac


----------

